# Safely Moored



## juga (Nov 11, 2013)

Any C&C is appreciated.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 11, 2013)

You might have been holding the camera wrong..... the side with the flash shoe normally goes up 

Nice picture, I love reflections!


----------



## juga (Nov 11, 2013)

haha...I thought it felt weird. Thanks!


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice shot, but a bit disturbing to the viewer having it upside down. Why don't you flip it and repost?


----------



## juga (Nov 11, 2013)

This is the original image.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Nov 11, 2013)

both are nice. But I do not like the empty space on the right side (of the image that you have posted as "orginal").. I myself would crop that out. OTherwise, the flipping of the image is an interesting touch.


----------



## juga (Nov 11, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> both are nice. But I do not like the empty space on the right side (of the image that you have posted as "orginal").. I myself would crop that out. OTherwise, the flipping of the image is an interesting touch.



I absolutely agree. The original is SOOC is what I really should've said. Thanks!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 23, 2013)

juga said:


> Any C&C is appreciated.


I like the composition, the reflections are beautifully captured.


----------



## zim (Nov 23, 2013)

Really like the idea of this. How about cropping out everything except the reflection leaving the image inverted! I think that would make it less 'disturbing' which I agree it slightly is.


----------

